# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > شكاوي حول التاجرات >  For Sale Brand New Apple iPhone 7 32GB 7 Plus Original Unlocked $649

## بيوتيفونيق

Apple iPhone 7 & 7 Plus Factory Unlocked Smartphone's

Fast Free Shipping Worldwide 100% Genuine with Apple 1Year Warranty

Whats-app Only +1-647-570-3303
Site www . 72buyers . com
We are Located in Canada
Price are base on US Dollars
Minimum Order 5units.

Brand New Apple iPhone 7 & 7 Plus
==========================
Buy 5) Apple iPhone 7 Plus 32GB $3,845
Buy 5) Apple iPhone 7 Plus 128GB $4,345
Buy 5) Apple iPhone 7 Plus 256GB $4,845
Buy 10) Apple iPhone 7 Plus 32GB $6000
Buy 10) Apple iPhone 7 Plus 128GB $7000
Buy 10) Apple iPhone 7 Plus 256GB $8000
==========================
Buy 20) Apple iPhone 7 Plus 32GB $10,000
Buy 20) Apple iPhone 7 Plus 128GB $12,000
Buy 20) Apple iPhone 7 Plus 256GB $14,000
Buy 30) Apple iPhone 7 Plus 32GB $12,000
Buy 30) Apple iPhone 7 Plus 128GB $15,000
Buy 30) Apple iPhone 7 Plus 256GB $18,000
==========================
Buy 5) Apple iPhone 7 32GB $3,245
Buy 5) Apple iPhone 7 128GB $3,745
Buy 5) Apple iPhone 7 256GB $4,245
Buy 10) Apple iPhone 7 32GB $5000
Buy 10) Apple iPhone 7 128GB $6000
Buy 10) Apple iPhone 7 256GB $7000
==========================
Buy 20) Apple iPhone 7 32GB $8000
Buy 20) Apple iPhone 7 128GB $10,000
Buy 20) Apple iPhone 7 256GB $12,000
Buy 30) Apple iPhone 7 32GB $9000
Buy 30) Apple iPhone 7 128GB $12,000
Buy 30) Apple iPhone 7 256GB $15,000

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

رقم شركه هوت لاين او راك اكسبريس 
ازاى اسلم بضاعه من الباب للباب 
شركات الشحن الداخلى 
رجاءا ساعدوني 
بيع أغراض غسل الميت 
For Sale Brand New Apple iPhone 7 32GB 7... 
تحذير من التاجرة قمرالزمن 
تم بحمد الله افتتاح قسم شكاوي حول التاجرات

----------

